
State Department Audit: Private Email Server Not Government Records Compliant - 6stringmerc
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/clinton-broke-federal-rules-email-server-audit-finds-n580131
======
BgSpnnrs
Here's a .pdf of the report

[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2842460/ESP-16-03...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2842460/ESP-16-03-Final.pdf)

